# Creating a story: Balancing Background vs. Creativity



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy folks!

In a similar vein on how you writers create characters, how do you go about crafting a story for the readers? Do you stick with the fluff, as it were, or are you a rebel, open to ideas that run in the opposite direction of canon? Both have their positives and negatives in my mind and either require a bit of work to make them good.

Following the background gives the writer a predetermined historical line to build a story from but limits what the writer can build from. Granted, there is a lot to choose from as both 40k and Fantasy have a very detailed and rich background allowing for quite a bit of creativity when it comes to writing. But, there are a few things one can't do given that by following the background you are hide-bound to follow it. In following with the background, I usually find it easier as I can look up something and get the information I need. From there, I write the story around it while keeping it 'realistic' in comparison to what's been written before. By balancing my ideas with the background, I feel that I can write a good story and not trample on the ongoing story of both 40k and WFB.

Of course, creativity makes for a good story as well. Taking a basic idea and working it into the GW universes, irregardless of background, can make for a provocative and interesting twist on things. Bleak futures where worlds burn under the heavy hand of some new alien race or the northern wastes becoming the new 'Empire' are simple examples of how one can take creativity and mould a new line in the settings of either 40k or WFB. Being creative allows the writer to take many more liberties in crafting their tales of wonder and woe.

Now, I leave the rest to you fine folks! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

You've made some interesting points Nate. I am not fully conversant with every novel / comic / article / codex / canon of the 40k universe. I do like it's dark tone, seemingly endless customisation and idiosyncratic mixture of sci fi and fantasy.

At the end of the day, a good story is a good story. I try to do my best to keep it within the established realms and rules of the GW universe and do a tiny bit of research where possible, but I'm bound to get bits wrong. But the nature of writing is that you are allowed to have artistic license - case in point - whenever I read a SM story where a lone Marine kills hundreds of enemies and barely suffers a scratch - I think, that didn't happen when I got my butt kicked by the Tau in Dawn of War: Dark Crusade.

I think as long as you stick to the 'spirit' of the genre, you have reason to back up your claims and you don't try to re-write previous canon, then you're okay in my Necronomicum.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

KLATU! BARATA! Nictwhawhawha....

Sorry...the Necronomicum comment brought up old memories! :biggrin:

I whole-heartedly agree. If you stick to the spirit, then it's a good reason. The thing is the background has changed little by little since I started playing sixteen years ago. These changes have come with the changing times and a re-review of previously written background. Add to that the artistic liscense of the authors who write for the Black Library and it's subsidiaries, one will find that there are several pieces of new information that seemingly are at odds with the older version. While it's not a big deal when it comes to writing, it does sometimes create certain problems when it comes to keeping continuity. 

And yes, I'm with you when it comes to certain stories of marine invincibility lol. Granted, Black Library authors are generally a bit more realistic in their approach. Space Marines are the greatest warriors the Imperium has and with their armor, trainking, gear and superior enhancements they are quite formidible and a small number is quite capable of doing a lot of damage to the enemy but when one marine kills a few hundred orks with his pinky I raise an eyebrow. :biggrin:

Thanks for posting bud!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

